# Cleveland quality fishing continues.



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Launched out of wild wood today and headed NW. Set in 42 FOW up and fished into the wind. Slow only picked one. Speed was the problem so I turned and fished with the waves. 1.7 speed was the target and crushed them with one pass. 2 man ticket with many throw back. A few Fish were pigs but enough spikes to fill the live well with eaters. Going out now sorry for late post I was busy last night. 35 back 2oz antifreeze willow was the popular although the ate all we had out. At one point I had all rods fire before we fished all rods to the boat. 

Perched off the church in 28,FOW and it was mostly farmland but pulled about 20 eaters. One was a giant 14.5 incher. I'll be on 68,as soon as I can my happy ass motivated today. Good luck all and as always ask and I'll give what more specific info I have at hand. 

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bpd1504, tried to sent you a pm, your box is full. Have a question about your Lund boat. Can you call me sometime on my cell @ 330-421-3474. Thanks Ken


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great job, dude! But sinceyour box is full(in more ways than one!), wanted to ask you a question that I'm sure others would like to ask! Seems like you post a "great trip" nearly everyday and I am very jealous! The question is, how are you able to fish 'so much'! Did you win the lottery, self employed, big inheritance, etc. Not being a SA, just(seriously!) curious. I'm retired and could do it but not really close to the lake, and weekends(usually bad weather then) when I was younger was it for me-as with most of us! Again, just curious what I did wrong? PM me if you want(or not). Thx!


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

I work nights and am in no way loaded.....just addicted. I work 12's so I work and get off and fish till 11 or so and then go home and sleep. When its on its on so u gotta go.....I just love doing it. My cousin works at 2pm so he's a good first mate. Lol answer any questions ????

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## murphy0130 (May 28, 2013)

...I ve been following your posts, and you seem to be a terrific fisherman...my gal and I are, novice trollers that we are, are thinking of heading out tomorrow (Friday)...will you be out? Be great to catch up with you...Tight Lines! Paul


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bpd1504 said:


> I work nights and am in no way loaded.....just addicted. I work 12's so I work and get off and fish till 11 or so and then go home and sleep. When its on its on so u gotta go.....I just love doing it. My cousin works at 2pm so he's a good first mate. Lol answer any questions ????
> 
> HILLBILLY DELUXE II


That explains it! Thanks for clearing that up. I totally understand the "addiction" factor thingy! Enjoy it while it lasts and you can still take advantage of it. PM sent.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Way to go good reports man your really putting in the time i need to get a night job and team up with you!!! Haha


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

I have another question for you:
HOW BIG IS YOUR FEEEZER?
Lol


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha I have a nice chest freezer but let's just say all my fishing partners and friends have some fish. 
FYI as stated I try and throw back all the big fish. I like the little guys

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Same thing to report as yesterday. Ran the same program in the same spot and had the same results. Kept 11 fish out of 17 or so. Having fun out there nice to talk to everyone. Good luck tournament guys this weekend. 

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I appreciate all of your reports. Man, you have been doing a lot of great fishing. I wish I had the time to get out more. I understand the addiction....to me there is nothing much better than being on the water and catching a few. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

OK ya'll, Friday about 6am we'll be in 42' FOW west of wildwood .. 22' sea ray on ch 68 . It's a big pond, lets network up a bunch of good eatin wally walleyes!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice to see some one keep hammering them. 

I give you a lot of credit for pulling 12's and still getting out. I can't do it.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report ! Reports like this are what makes OGF so great !
Awesome bonus with the perch too ! 14.5" Wow


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Going after work 3rd shift bite


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey bpd you still running same colors as last week


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well past couple days it's been the pictured blade. Today copper backed purple boxer. Slow out here today tough conditions. 

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

We will be out that way again tomorrow. Will be on 68. Let me know if anyone wants to share info


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea not looking good its definitely rough small craft later damn weather


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

As forest gum would say "only caught fiiiive......" Today conditions were tough and didn't seem to mark many fish at all. Gonna have to find them again. Good luck guys in tournament. Fish today were 32 back on #2 tadpole
- 2 hit pink panties pink back 
- 2 hit purple boxer copper back
- 1 hit mixed vegi chartreuse back 

Completely different from days prior. My willow blade that was too hot to even touch two days ago didn't even pull a white bass I think.....

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

Definitely a rough bite today fished last three days worst of the bunch. Pulled five marks disappeared that's why it's fishing. Same area as you hillbilly I'm in the black starcraft we've been passing each other for three days. I've been looking for that elusive 12 lbers for the derby gonna give it a few days then back at it later next week. Damn job getting in the way. Don


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

I know right..... Sitting here thinking game plan???

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

bpd1504 said:


> Same thing to report as yesterday. Ran the same program in the same spot and had the same results. Kept 11 fish out of 17 or so. Having fun out there nice to talk to everyone. Good luck tournament guys this weekend.
> 
> HILLBILLY DELUXE II


what tournament are you referring to and where is it out of?


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Bob
I think it's Virgil's fish crazy derby


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Bob
> I think it's Virgil's fish crazy derby
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Thanks buddy! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

bpd1504 said:


> Haha I have a nice chest freezer but let's just say all my fishing partners and friends have some fish.
> FYI as stated I try and throw back all the big fish. I like the little guys
> 
> HILLBILLY DELUXE II



How much of a leader do you use with a tadpole, when you say 32 back what do you mean. Can I run cranks or harness or spoon with a tadpole?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Usually guys run any where from a 6' to 12' leader attached to the back snap of the Tadpole. 32' back is the distance of line they have let out. At 32' out running at 1.5 mph you will be hitting around 16 fow with a #2 Tadpole.

Leader length is pretty much what you want and feel comfortable with. I normally run a 6' to 8' leader.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

coach76 said:


> How much of a leader do you use with a tadpole, when you say 32 back what do you mean. Can I run cranks or harness or spoon with a tadpole?


I usually run an 8 foot leader because my rods are 8 foot six. The amount of leader is the amount of line you have after your depth diving device whether that is a jet a wait a tadpole or a Dipsy diver. Remember once you real the fish into your diving device to your leader, you can't real anymore,so you need to be able to successfully land the fish with the amount of line after that. Now for your last question 32 feet back or 45 foot back or however many feet back is the amount of line you let in the water prior to attaching your line to any type of planar system. The amount of wine back or line out will directly influence the depth you were fishing 35 foot back will be different different depth for a 3 ounce wait for 2 ounce wait a number two tadpole a 40 jet or a 50 jet. Whatever system you use get comfortable with it and find out what depths work for you. When I started out for the day and I'm marking fish in the general area I will start out with a wider spread say 30 foot 35 foot 40 foot and then on the other side maybe 45 40 and 35 just to see what may be working for the day. Once you Dilin a program that is color and depth I really start to attack that and dial all my rods into that particular depth/color. Good luck and if you need anymore help with anything feel free to drop me a line or send me a PM.


----------



## 420smallie (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone going out of 72nd or WW in the east wind today?........


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

I heard a couple reports from some buddies. Tough day bit pulled some fish deep. Up to 6 ft waves at times they said. It needs to settle down for the hillbilly to run! 

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------



## 420smallie (Mar 7, 2012)

lake looked do-able around 2pm, scrapped that idea after checking cam around 4. thnx for the comeback. looks like she might lay down tommorow afternoon


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

bpd1504 said:


> I heard a couple reports from some buddies. Tough day bit pulled some fish deep. Up to 6 ft waves at times they said. It needs to settle down for the hillbilly to run!
> 
> HILLBILLY DELUXE II


This ******* agrees.


----------



## kendar (Jun 14, 2014)

Absolutely appreciate your quality photos. Hey who makes those serrated willow leaf blades? Where can I buy them?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

kendar said:


> Absolutely appreciate your quality photos. Hey who makes those serrated willow leaf blades? Where can I buy them?


Just asked the same question and the Web site is bigpapasportfishing.com

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bpd1504 (Sep 15, 2012)

The blades are GaleForce 
www.galeforcetackle.com
They are sweet blades. 

HILLBILLY DELUXE II


----------

